# Sticky  Official Photo of the Month Competitions; feedback, suggestions etc....



## TaMMa89

Here in this thread, please bring up your thoughts and ideas of the current Photo of the Month threads. What kind of themes you would like to see? How could we improve the competition? Anything else that you want to say/add? The word is free here!


----------



## egrogan

Hello! I just saw what I think are changes to the photo contest on the HF landing page (at least in the view/version I'm using). Thanks for listening to our suggestions. Unfortunately I've never ridden in a horse show so I can't contribute a photo this month, but I think the new placement of the contest is much more eye-catching. Appreciate you responding to the feedback!


----------



## ACinATX

How about "your first horse" as a theme?

I think I have only posted a photo once, as I don't really take a lot of pictures, but I like to see a theme where more people can participate.


----------



## PoptartShop

I also can't contribute, since I don't show (I used to years ago, but not anymore), but maybe some more trail themes for us trail riders? Not sure if that's been done already or not.
I also like the new placement of it. Can't really think of anything else atm, but it's nice you are interested in some feedback!


----------



## TaMMa89

:wave:.


I'm considering all this feedback (Thank you, I appreciate it and keep it comin') and popped up to say that I haven't forgotten you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Themes; favorite pictures, trail pictures, funny expressions, blanket pictures, Rear views, The eyes have it, haircuts - before and after pictures


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

I just found the new placement of the photo contest. I like it! Much more prominent and easier to find than before. Hopefully this will bring more participants in.

Thanks!


----------



## AbbySmith

I don't have a horse, but I love looking at all the pictures! They are so cute. Some topic ideas:
Dirty horse
Middle of a bath
Hair does (before and after)
Eating treats
With their hooman
Doing the Flehmen Response (curling their top lip up)
Meeting their hooman for the first time/first day at their new home.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

@AbbySmith , even without a horse, I hope you will participate by voting!


----------



## AbbySmith

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> @AbbySmith , even without a horse, I hope you will participate by voting!


I totally will!! I didn't realize we voted!!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

AbbySmith said:


> I totally will!! I didn't realize we voted!!


Yes! Watch the Monthly thread at the end of each month, and @TaMMa89 will set up a poll. I think the December one is still open.


----------



## AbbySmith

Oh awesome!! I'll totally go look!


----------



## AbbySmith

Is the January contest up yet? Do you guys know? I couldn't find it.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

I don't think it's up yet; I just checked too. Usually it shows up within the first week or so of the month, I think.


----------



## AbbySmith

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I don't think it's up yet; I just checked too. Usually it shows up within the first week or so of the month, I think.


Thanks! I'll keep a look out for it!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hi 🙋‍♀️,

just letting you to know that I haven't forgotten you. I'll close the Dec contest for voting right now and set up a new one for Jan after it. Usually I set up the new contest by the 6th to the 7th of the ongoing month, but as a moderator, learning to use this new forum platform has taken its toll.

Thank you for suggestions @AbbySmith , I obviously take them all into consideration! My imagination isn't that great in things like that so I really appreciate when members share their ideas for the contest themes!


----------



## TaMMa89

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> I just found the new placement of the photo contest. I like it! Much more prominent and easier to find than before. Hopefully this will bring more participants in.
> 
> Thanks!


And, I thank in behalf of @jaydee , who had the idea to move the contest and rename the subforum for it, and who did all the hard work for moving & updating all this .


----------



## AJ Yammie

Yeah I don’t show so something for us trail riders or ground work people would be great. I live black and white photos so some of those would be great!


----------



## AJ Yammie

If we submit a photo and then find a better one can we replace the last one or not?


----------



## TaMMa89

I think that replacing a photo in your post is OK - but only _before_ the competition has been closed for voting. Changing after the poll has been set up is not OK.


----------



## AJ Yammie

TaMMa89 said:


> I think that replacing a photo in your post is OK - but only _before_ the competition has been closed for voting. Changing after the poll has been set up is not OK.


Ok thanks!


----------



## AbbySmith

@TaMMa89 I'm just wondering if I can still vote once the poll has been set up even though I entered a picture? 
Obviously I can't vote for myself, but can I vote for someone elses picture?
Thanks!


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm somehow I missed your message, sorry.

Of course you are free to vote 😊.


----------



## AbbySmith

No problem! Thanks!


----------



## Animalia

Since the website revamp, I cannot figure out how to vote on photo of the month and where and how can I see the winners? I can't even find the phot of the month thread unless it pops up as a suggestion on the home page. Help please!


----------



## QtrBel

@Animalia You can use this link and click the option to follow the forum where it is located. Official Horse Forum Photography Competition
Once at that forum you'll just scroll to first below the stickied. TaMMa89 adds the poll once all the pictures have been posted.

Winners are in the sticky thread by year.


----------

